# Monitor My Xampp Webserver



## corbain983

Hey guys,

is there a program that monitors and saves my CPU usage, Memory Usage, etc. for Xampp? I use task manager to see the stress of my CPU but it doesn't show it from a while ago.

Any help?


----------



## thedoubtingt

I'm not 100% sure about this, but I think some of the web server monitoring programs out there also have CPU Usage Monitoring capabilities that might help you out. I'll have to look around and see for sure, though.


----------



## corbain983

I was hoping for a nifty little script that was free :'(


Thanks though.


----------

